# Better Sr20det Turbo



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi, i was looking for a new turbo for my sr20det and I want something with really good power but I also would like the keep if not improve throttle response. My target Hp is 400hp but I want that instant kick as soon as i hit the Gas, can anyone recomend me the best turbo for my purposes?? thanks!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

GT28RS is probably one of your best bets. Be prepared to spend a pretty penny on it though.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> GT28RS is probably one of your best bets. Be prepared to spend a pretty penny on it though.


The GT28RS and GT28R are both really great turbos that will provide what you need. They both take a little more kick to get going, but you won't find a turbo that offers better compromise between low lag and big power. You can get a GT28R for under a grand.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> The GT28RS and GT28R are both really great turbos that will provide what you need. They both take a little more kick to get going, but you won't find a turbo that offers better compromise between low lag and big power. You can get a GT28R for under a grand.


 just buy a t66. can you say :balls:


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

T66 IMO is too big, I got a T60 here and that thing is huge its not going on anything, well its going back on my buddys Cosmo FC3S.

Id recomend the same Disco Potato! one of the best medium turbos out there.

http://www.turbomod.com/gt28akadipot.html

but it probaly wont get you over 290whp, so youd problay ahve to go bigger, or make a custom Twin turbo setup...

but why do you want 400whp?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I'd go with the GT2871r .64ar... Even less lag than the gt28rs... but S15 t28, GT28rs, And GT2871R are all really good turbos... But alas none of these turbos will get you to 400whp...only Close.. Well except the T6x's But that will lag you up the ass... Maybe a T3/T4 will get you around there


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

x0dyssey said:


> T66 IMO is too big, I got a T60 here and that thing is huge its not going on anything, well its going back on my buddys Cosmo FC3S.
> 
> Id recomend the same Disco Potato! one of the best medium turbos out there.
> 
> ...



Well, that is kind of a complicated question, I do a lot of Touge and drift here is colorado and I had a 350 hp 300zx and found out that it was missing that little extra kick. Here in colorado the air is thinner and a lot of the courses are uphill based, thus I need more power to do it efficiently. Plus 400hp sounds like a good even number for drifting and leaving turbo hondas in the dust. I am also going into the Falken Drift showoff and all the 240sx's there have more than 450hp, I just want something to keep up but I don't want a ridiculous amount of power either. ok Lets not hit 400hp, how about 350hp??? what turbo do i need for this, I purposely saved 4,700 dollars to buy the neccesary parts for the competition, i already have suspension, LDS, CF, tires and rims and a s14 sr20det with variable valve timming in my s13, what am i going to need. I looked at the turbos but none of them came close enough to my target power. Can anyone tell me if a t3/t4 turbo is a good match for my needs. thanks for all the advise


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

x0dyssey said:


> T66 IMO is too big, I got a T60 here and that thing is huge its not going on anything, well its going back on my buddys Cosmo FC3S.
> 
> Id recomend the same Disco Potato! one of the best medium turbos out there.
> 
> ...


My S13 put down 330hp, 290 ft/lbs of torque with the GT28RS at 19psi. With a few more mods, it will for sure hit 350hp. However, I think we will be hard pressed to reach 400whp with the gt28RS. 

Have you thought about the HKS GT3037? Now that is a beautiful 2.0L turbo that can flow over the 400whp mark.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

What turbo should I get? I don't know much about turbos, I'm looking to get about 300-350 horses. I'm looking for something that can spool at a decent rpm, and not cost a fortune..(about 1-2k) thanks.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey x0dyssey, what did you mean by custom twin turbo setup??? I am interested in that notion. Please inform! and what spools faster a T3/T4 hybrid turbo or a GT3037 s turbo?? and How Much do they cost?


----------



## nismo200sx16 (Aug 25, 2004)

you guys need to check out the gt25r with a modified t04s compressor housing. this turbo kicks ass! and it is cheep. http://www.www.store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/gagtnfrgrsh.html


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

nismo200sx16 said:


> you guys need to check out the gt25r with a modified t04s compressor housing. this turbo kicks ass! and it is cheep. http://www.www.store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/gagtnfrgrsh.html




Whoa. I'm new turbos, so can anyone explain to me what the a/r is?


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks guys i decided to buy a t3t4 turbo from XS performance with tial wastegate and tubular manifol for 1800 bucks, will post results as soo as the install is finished!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> I'd go with the GT2871r .64ar


I drove a car equipped with this turbo and an SR. I wasn't too impressed. I'd say save the cash and get disco potato.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

zellx2004 said:


> Whoa. I'm new turbos, so can anyone explain to me what the a/r is?



This is an excerpt from the book "Maximum Boost" by Corky Bell:



> _*...."To easily grasp the idea of an A/R ration, imagine the turbine housing as nothing more than a cone wrapped around a shaft to look like a snail. Unwrap this cone and cut off the small end a short distance from the tip. The hole in the end of the cone is the discharge area. The area of this hole is the A of the A/R ratio. The size of the hole is significant, as it determines the velocity with which exhaust gases exit the turbine scroll and endter the turbine blandes. For any given rate of flow, a smaller exit will require that the gases flow faster. Thus, the area of the exit is important in controlling the velocity of the gases as the actual speed of the turbine. It is necessary to keep in mind that the area of this exit is the controlling factor in the bad side-effect of exhaust gas back pressure and, thus, reversion into the combustion chambers.
> The R of the A/R ratio is the distance from the center of the section area in the cone to the center of the turbine shaft. All A's divided by their respective R's will give the same dividend
> 
> Area
> ...




And yes I just typed that all out... you can thank my by sending $5 to aid me in my carpal tunnel syndrome fund


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Bluehydro8 said:


> Hey x0dyssey, what did you mean by custom twin turbo setup??? I am interested in that notion. Please inform! and what spools faster a T3/T4 hybrid turbo or a GT3037 s turbo?? and How Much do they cost?



make your own manifold, and add two turbos, maybe run the sequentiaully. i was just kinda tossing that out there, i dunno if anyone has done it before, but it would be interesting.



hybrid DET said:


> My S13 put down 330hp, 290 ft/lbs of torque with the GT28RS at 19psi. With a few more mods, it will for sure hit 350hp. However, I think we will be hard pressed to reach 400whp with the gt28RS.


what mods do you have? im was just asuming stock, when i stated only 290hp, and isnt 19psi , pretty high for that turbo? im not super knowladge able of turbos yet..


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

I went to my local speed shop to purchase the $1800 turbo kit but Chris (store owner) told me that they just sold the t3t4 turbo to a guy with an eclipse, he told me that for a grand more I could get the HKS 3037 Pro s turbo and he would discount the install and tune ( I have spent over 8g's in his store plus he is my bud) Just after the initial tunning was done Sami (shop wizard) put the car on the dyno to finish the final tunning, it cranked out 382.61 hp and 377.4 ft.lb of torque on 1 Bar of boost. The engine has racing pistos, rods, and cams, stock crank though. I just got it back today and I have to say, this is probably the fastest spooling turbo ever, I think it might even be faster than stock, plus it pulls really hard all the way to the red zone. Before I got this car i have a 1995 300zx with 350hp and this thing feels much faster and responsive considering that it had 2 more cylinders and one more turbo. anyway. I havent hit the 400hp yet but I will once I replace the crank and turn up the boost I will be in the 400 plus section for sure but unfortunately i spent a lot of my money and have to save up to buy crank. I highly recomend this turbo to anyone going for the 400 marker!!! 

P.S. Oh yeah The turbo came with a really cool HKS sticker and a sponsor request form. just though I should share that. I will do this to most anything now :banhump:


----------

